# Good Anthro Games



## BennyBunnycorn (Oct 6, 2013)

I've noticed a lot of, dare I say it, "animosity" towards anthro games in general: Not just here, but in a lot of non-furry communities I've been to. Still, I've always kind of felt that anthro characters had a certain charm to them that human characters in general lack. I've also noticed that I generally have more fun with a game if the characters are more likeable, so a game with cool, quirky anthro characters would often keep me interested longer than a game with dull, overly serious humans. ...That's not a given in any sense, though. Bad games still suck whether they star anthro-characters or not, and vise versa. You're looking at a huge die-hard fighting game fan right here, and I'll play almost any fighting game regardless of what the characters. ...I have to confess though, one of my least favorite fighting games of all time stars anthro-characters. *CoughBrutalPawsOfFuryCough* I also happen to be a big fan of rhythm games, especially rock games.

...Woops, blah blah blah. That isn't the point. The point is, I'm basically wondering: What good anthro games are out there. Let's ignore the obvious ones like Star Fox, or Sonic the Hedgehog (Pre-Sonic06 and Post Sonic 4), and such and try to focus on the more obscure ones that have more or less gone unnoticed. ...And please don't turn this into a flame war. I really don't want any trouble with this topic.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 6, 2013)

dust: an elysian tail.


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 6, 2013)

Didn't we have a thread like this before?


----------



## Runefox (Oct 6, 2013)

There are plenty of good games out there with anthropomorphic characters, but a lot of the time they're geared towards kids due to what those characters tend to be geared for. As I mentioned in the thread you brought this up in, this is a non-exhaustive list of objectively good games or series with anthro characters in them:


Beyond Good & Evil
Ratchet & Clank
Jak & Daxter
Banjo  Kazooie
Crash Bandicoot
The Elder Scrolls
World of Warcraft
Final Fantasy
Breath of Fire
Rayman
Klonoa
Sly Cooper


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Oct 6, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> Didn't we have a thread like this before?



No, I don't think so. Not a recent one anyway.



Runefox said:


> There are plenty of good games out there with  anthropomorphic characters, but a lot of the time they're geared towards  kids due to what those characters tend to be geared for. As I mentioned  in the thread you brought this up in, this is a non-exhaustive list of  objectively good games or series with anthro characters in them:
> 
> 
> Beyond Good & Evil
> ...



Hmmm... I get BG&E (Which has an anthro secondary protagonist) and Final Fantasy (Which has games that contain anthros, but not all games do). But I don't recall Rayman ever having any Anthro protagonists in it (Or anthro-characters in general besides the Rabids, but that's about it).


----------



## Reckless (Oct 6, 2013)

What about The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess? Link turning into a wolf and all that...does that count?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 6, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Hmmm... I get BG&E (Which has an anthro secondary protagonist) and Final Fantasy (Which has games that contain anthros, but not all games do). But I don't recall Rayman ever having any Anthro protagonists in it (Or anthro-characters in general besides the Rabids, but that's about it).



Don't know about anyone else, but I have always considered Rayman to be an anthro.


----------



## Wither (Oct 6, 2013)

Dust: An Elysian tail

Every Stair Fax and Spyro (except skylanders). Yes, all of them. 

That Bugs Bunny game on PS1

Gex

inFAMOUS 2 and Festival of Blood. They both have anthropomorphic enemies. 

CoC (V::V:VV::VV:V::V) 

Rampage/Rampage:Total Destruction 

If yoshi even counts; Yoshi's Island

There's many more too.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Oct 6, 2013)

Wither said:


> Dust: An Elysian tail
> 
> Every Star Fox and Spyro *(except skylanders)*. Yes, all of them.
> 
> ...



I kind of like Skylanders, tbh.

Meh, I personally don't count games where anthros are villains only.

What's CoC stand for?


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 6, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I kind of like Skylanders, tbh.


If you like games like that with different playable characters, there's always Dota 2.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

Red Earth
Metamorphic Force
Freedom Planet (WIP)

And CoC is Corruption of Champions. A shitty text based porn game.

Look up Star Fox II's unreleased ROM. A working one should be playable in any SNES emulator (no one give me that fucking purist "teh evul emoolaytrz" horse cock. It's unreleased. They'll never make money on it. Deal with it.)


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Oct 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> *Red Earth*
> Metamorphic Force
> Freedom Planet (WIP)
> 
> ...



That's a game I really should play some day. (I already mentioned I loved Fighting games.)


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 6, 2013)

I almost forgot the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games. Being a furry makes them even more enjoyable, and they all have brilliant plot lines.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Oct 6, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> If you like games like that with different playable characters, there's always Dota 2.



No! Please don't do that to me. Now I want to play that game, but I don't have the bandwidth for Steam. *Curse you crappy Satelite Internet!*


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> And CoC is Corruption of Champions. A shitty text based porn game.


which was inspired by another crappy shitty text game Flexible surival


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm not sure if we're doing anthros exclusively, but there's a lot of feral/neko/anthro side character games.

Cyvern, you play as cyborg dragons. It's not amazing and the music is awful, but it's still fun.
Muchi Muchi Pork is a game with stupid hot "neko pig chicks" fighting an evil farm army. Each boss is a robot version of key farm animals...it's as goofy as it sounds, but not bad.
ExciteBots is probably my favorite fucking Wii game. The robots are all various animals (mainly small rodents, sea creatures, and lots of insects).
F-Zero has a few anthros.
Contra Hard Corps has a badass cyborg wolf dude with shades and a minigun for an arm. The European version, Probotector, has him as a complete robot.
Darkstalkers has Jon Talbain and Felicia (play it for felicia ;w; )
Skullgirls with Miss Fortune
League of Legends has a few
I don't recommend Solatorobo myself, but it's strictly anthro and I'm STUNNED no one mentioned it. Other people seemed to like it.

...

Opera Kranz can get the dick.

That's all I got.



Verin Asper said:


> which was inspired by another crappy shitty text game Flexible surival



Ugh... I can't even imagine that.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Oct 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm not sure if we're doing anthros exclusively, but there's a lot of feral/neko/anthro side character games.
> 
> Cyvern, you play as cyborg dragons. It's not amazing and the music is awful, but it's still fun.
> Muchi Muchi Pork is a game with stupid hot "neko pig chicks" fighting an evil farm army. Each boss is a robot version of key farm animals...it's as goofy as it sounds, but not bad.
> ...



Speaking of which, I always thought Fang was kind of a random character, obviously made when "Anthro Superhero Dudes" were all the rage with kids in the day.

Call me jaded, but... I never liked Felica. I think she's kind of an ugly character to be honest. (Then again, I'm not a big fan of half-anthros in general.)


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I never liked Felica. I think she's kind of an ugly character to be honest. (Then again, I'm not a big fan of half-anthros in general.)


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Oct 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


>



I know it pisses people off, but I really don't.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

I was joking. I don't really care.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 6, 2013)

Okami. Took way too long to start actually playing the game but it it still was interesting to play.
Bloody Roar
Primal Rage
Battle Toads
Earthworm Jim
Spore
various TMNT games.
Fly'n - http://www.jeuxvideo.com/making-of/...c-premier-carnet-de-developpeurs-00001245.htm (it's in French but interesting to watch how much went into it).


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Okami. Took way too long to start actually playing the game but it it still was interesting to play.
> Bloody Roar
> Primal Rage
> Battle Toads
> ...



Oh fuck yes, Battletoads. That game owned.


----------



## chesse20 (Oct 6, 2013)

^ earthworm Jim and battle toads r great games


----------



## Wither (Oct 6, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I kind of like Skylanders, tbh.


Out of everything, This makes me hate you the most. 
I'm ok with people having opinions and shit, but there is no fucking opinion on this. It is total fucking garbage made by money grubbing pieces of shits who don't give a flying fuck about anyone or anything but money. The mere fact that anyone thought it was a good idea and stupid fucking 5 year olds who begging their mother for it sends me into a rage. They made Spyro look like a dildo. *A FUCKING PURPLE DILDO. NO. FUCK YOU. HIRE SIERRA BACK YOU CUNTS.*
You know what? Fuck it. Let's make bugs bunny a alcoholic hobo who spends all of the charity he gets on meth. That dog bitch in Okami gets a sequel too but now it requires 50 dollars worth of fucking merchandise and your beloved main character is now a fat cow. 


> Meh, I personally don't count games where anthros are villains only.


:/
Kay


> What's CoC stand for?



Shitty text adventure.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

You know...I didn't read all your posts till now, Benny. But based on past posts, your accusation of me hating anthro games, what you told me privately, and now select few points here, I would not be the slightest bit surprised if you were a secret misanthrope.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 6, 2013)

Should I even post?


----------



## chesse20 (Oct 6, 2013)

Wither said:


> Out of everything, This makes me hate you the most.
> I'm ok with people having opinions and shit, but there is no fucking opinion on this. It is total fucking garbage made by money grubbing pieces of shits who don't give a flying fuck about anyone or anything but money. The mere fact that anyone thought it was a good idea and stupid fucking 5 year olds who begging their mother for it sends me into a rage. They made Spyro look like a dildo. *A FUCKING PURPLE DILDO*
> You know what? Fuck it. Let's make bugs bunny a alcoholic hobo who spends all of the charity he gets on meth. That dog bitch in Okami gets a sequel too but now it requires 50 dollars worth of fucking merchandise and your beloved main character is now a fat cow.
> 
> ...


Yeah wreck that scrub /pwned /wrecked :biggenerd:


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Should I even post?



BUT IMPACT!!! You just did!!! :O


----------



## Wither (Oct 6, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> Yeah wreck that scrub /pwned /wrecked :biggenerd:



What the fuck? 
No. 
No, go back to YouTube comments and 4chan. Keep that shit out of FaF.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> BUT IMPACT!!! You just did!!! :O


I already hate this topic.

I really don't know why the OP can just look them up if they're good or not. 


Wither said:


> What the fuck?
> No.
> No, go back to YouTube comments and 4chan. Keep that shit out of FaF.


*Gaia


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 6, 2013)

I would say "Star Fox Adventures" but we're talking good anthro games. How about Epic Mickey?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

Epic Mickey isn't good either. lol

Pocky and Rocky is a nice co op SNES top down shooter. It's a lot like the top down stages of Super Contra.




chesse20 said:


> Yeah wreck that scrub /pwned /wrecked :biggenerd:



That didn't even make an asslick of sense. And learn 2 link noob.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Epic Mickey isn't good either. lol



The first one I heard was good, but don't bother with the Second. 


He never did apologize for that shitty treatment of accusing you of hating anthro.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 6, 2013)

Reckless said:


> What about The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess? Link turning into a wolf and all that...does that count?


Do you even furry?


BennyBunnycorn said:


> That's a game I really should play some day. (I already mentioned I loved Fighting games.)


4 person roster.


----------



## iconmaster (Oct 6, 2013)

Wither said:


> What the fuck?
> No.
> No, go back to YouTube comments and 4chan. Keep that shit out of FaF.



ouch. the wreckings just DOESNT STOP


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

Speaking of Zelda TP. I heard somewhere that Imp Midna is actually considered furry. I don't claim this. I don't agree with it. I'm just asking, if anyone wants to clear that up for me. If she is...why?



Arshes Nei said:


> The first one I heard was good, but don't bother with the Second.
> 
> 
> He never did apologize for that shitty treatment of accusing you of hating anthro.



My friend got the first one and we both took turns playing. The camera wasn't a friend and we actually got to a point where if you fuck up, you cannot continue the game. We looked up guides and it turns out we fucked ourselves. Maybe we did miss over something, but as far we knew, we had to restart. Great potential though. It was fun while it lasted even past quarreling with that camera.

And I don't really care about the accusation anymore. I just see it as something else in the laundry list of recent things said pointing to mild misandry. Or at the very least an incredibly strange and narrow minded bias.

Also, Dimahoo and Armed Police Batrider let's you play as Miyamoto the samurai dragon.
Pretty it's obvious which one. (Guy in the top left is a badass.)

You can become a werewolf in Skyrim, but it's...pretty useless. You die pretty easy and my R-9 Double Neon Transverse Wave DPS's WAY the fuck harder.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Speaking of Zelda TP. I heard somewhere that Imp Midna is actually considered furry. I don't claim this. I don't agree with it. I'm just asking, if anyone wants to clear that up for me. If she is...why?


Same reason why Wolf!Link and Amaterasu is.

It just an a excuse to wank at them.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Same reason why Wolf!Link and Amaterasu is.
> 
> It just an a excuse to wank at them.


...
......


Works for me.


----------



## Wither (Oct 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh fuck yes, Battletoads. That game owned.



I missed this. 
I thought Battle Toads was renowned as a terrible game? I've never played it so I dunno.


----------



## Ketsuo (Oct 6, 2013)

Wither said:


> I missed this.
> I thought Battle Toads was renowned as a terrible game? I've never played it so I dunno.



Its mainly just renowned for its insane difficulty which I guess to some would make it bad but I don't think its a terrible game.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 6, 2013)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl using only Pokemon, DK and Diddy, Bowser, Yoshi, Dedede, Star Fox characters and Sonic. Which is like half the roster lol.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

Wither said:


> I missed this.
> I thought Battle Toads was renowned as a terrible game? I've never played it so I dunno.



Noooooooo.
People just found it to be really hard for some reason. It was one of the more technically impressive NES titles and DAMN was it a varied game. Give it a spin! One of Rare's finest titles.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 6, 2013)

...
Gonna go back to play Vivisector:Beast within
Never finished the game but its too funny


----------



## Wither (Oct 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Noooooooo.
> People just found it to be really hard for some reason. It was one of the more technically impressive NES titles and DAMN was it a varied game. Give it a spin! One of Rare's finest titles.



Oh, ok. 

It was made by Rareware. It's pretty rare to get a bad game from them (pre Microsoft), I'd give it a whirl if I had a NES or a working computer.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Oct 7, 2013)

Wither said:


> Out of everything, This makes me hate you the most.
> I'm ok with people having opinions and shit, but there is no fucking opinion on this. It is total fucking garbage made by money grubbing pieces of shits who don't give a flying fuck about anyone or anything but money. The mere fact that anyone thought it was a good idea and stupid fucking 5 year olds who begging their mother for it sends me into a rage. They made Spyro look like a dildo. *A FUCKING PURPLE DILDO. NO. FUCK YOU. HIRE SIERRA BACK YOU CUNTS.*
> You know what? Fuck it. Let's make bugs bunny a alcoholic hobo who spends all of the charity he gets on meth. That dog bitch in Okami gets a sequel too but now it requires 50 dollars worth of fucking merchandise and your beloved main character is now a fat cow.



What the fuck, dude? Chill out! So what if you don't like that game, that doesn't mean others shouldn't, you jerk!



Arshes Nei said:


> He never did apologize for that shitty treatment of accusing you of hating anthro.



Are you def? I never DID accuse XoPachi of hating games with anthros in them. I said it felt like almost the *ENTIRE FORUM* did, especially how they act at times.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 7, 2013)

Wouldn't that make Arshes...blind? 6-9
And you have the same issue I have with a lot of others on this forum. You don't believe in an in between. Except you're an exclusive case. Either we like EVERY "furry" game or the "entire forum" hates anthro games. I say this because all I needed to do was say Sine Mora was crap and you made this awkward on going conclusion of us hating anthro games that carried over to this thread. Regardless that multiple people went on for a full page praising and naming badass anthro games. But you blatantly ignored it. Even now on my own page, you admitted to what I assumed as well as went on about how we hate anthro games. STILL. You can enjoy anything you want. Just stop making false claims about us. That's why I called you on misanthropy...which you admitted to.

But I'll agree, Wither that was kind of extra. There was really no need for that outburst.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 7, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Are you def? I never DID accuse XoPachi of hating games with anthros in them. I said it felt like almost the *ENTIRE FORUM* did, especially how they act at times.



Forums use words, not speech.

I'm referring to the fact that you picked on Xopachi on a topic that had nothing to do with the hate train you were riding. You fucking derailed that topic with some bullshit. That's why you're irritating. The fucking thread was about GAME GRAPHICS expectations hurting the industry. Not my fault that not only do you not understand people READ forums not hear them, and you can't fucking read - like go get an education or something instead of acting as retarded looking as your damn avatar. 

Wither is actually ranting more about the game where it was taking the cash grab, and he is mad that people support that. The fuck you is toward the game company and direction. Then again, I never got into Pokemon because I was like "fuck here comes the cash grab for a merchandise game" which I know it was done time and time again with Transformers, GI Joe, Strawberry Shortcake, Care Bears etc...but the card games and other stuff for Pokemon was like FUUUUUCK THAT.

Also Lemmings is a great game.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 7, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Forums use words, not speech.
> 
> I'm referring to the fact that you picked on Xopachi on a topic that had nothing to do with the hate train you were riding. You fucking derailed that topic with some bullshit. That's why you're irritating. The fucking thread was about GAME GRAPHICS expectations hurting the industry. Not my fault that not only do you not understand people READ forums not hear them, and you can't fucking read - like go get an education or something instead of acting as retarded looking as your damn avatar.
> 
> ...


Didnt they use the cop out on that game by saying "oh that spyro isnt the original spyro"

also I still think they should go over to SoFurry forums if they have this kind of problem with us.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 7, 2013)

I actually never played Lemmings. Though I swear there was another anthro game for PSP that was similar.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 7, 2013)

Wither said:


> Out of everything, This makes me hate you the most.
> I'm ok with people having opinions and shit, but there is no fucking opinion on this. It is total fucking garbage made by money grubbing pieces of shits who don't give a flying fuck about anyone or anything but money. The mere fact that anyone thought it was a good idea and stupid fucking 5 year olds who begging their mother for it sends me into a rage. They made Spyro look like a dildo. *A FUCKING PURPLE DILDO. NO. FUCK YOU. HIRE SIERRA BACK YOU CUNTS.*
> You know what? Fuck it. Let's make bugs bunny a alcoholic hobo who spends all of the charity he gets on meth. That dog bitch in Okami gets a sequel too but now it requires 50 dollars worth of fucking merchandise and your beloved main character is now a fat cow.
> .




I wouldn't say a dildo, more like a derp. I won't touch it since I am more of a Nostalgia-tard for the spyro games on the PSX.

There's also Crash Bandicoot, but it can be argued that it is a derpy game until the Ps2 versions. Then it became a steaming ball of bile and horse manure.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I actually never played Lemmings. Though I swear there was another anthro game for PSP that was similar.



In terms of strategy silliness, there's also the game Worms.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Oct 7, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> *Forums use words, not speech.*



You don't say? Good job on taking the word "def" seriously.



Arshes Nei said:


> I'm referring to the fact that you picked on Xopachi on a topic that had  nothing to do with the hate train you were riding. You fucking derailed  that topic with some bullshit. That's why you're irritating. The  fucking thread was about GAME GRAPHICS expectations hurting the  industry. Not my fault that not only do you not understand people READ  forums not hear them, and you can't fucking read - like go get an  education or something instead of acting as retarded looking as your  damn avatar.
> 
> Wither is actually ranting more about the game where it was taking the  cash grab, and he is mad that people support that. The fuck you is  toward the game company and direction. Then again, I never got into  Pokemon because I was like "fuck here comes the cash grab for a  merchandise game" which I know it was done time and time again with  Transformers, GI Joe, Strawberry Shortcake, Care Bears etc...but the  card games and other stuff for Pokemon was like FUUUUUCK THAT.
> 
> Also Lemmings is a great game.



Right, so  an honest mistake like typing "Are you def" makes me an idiot, as does  asking the forum in general after one person brought up a furry game in a  Graphics over Gameplay thread when many other members ALSO zoom in on  furry games that "suck" in other threads while generally ignoring games  that star humans whether they think games automatically suck for staring  furries. Yet getting all offended by the question and constantly mincing the question as if I'm blatantly attacking ONE GUY IN GENERAL when I was really just asking the forum itself a question makes one a genius. I mean, no offense, but I really wasn't even trying to be rude with that comment, I just found the fact he brought up a furry game, as well as when others do it, a bit odd. But since you guys have listed many games that don't suck, maybe a better question would have been "why does the forum always target the furry games?"

Also, there are worse things in life than making merchandise to pander to kids for money. Frankly, as long as a game is fun, I could care less if it was a cash-grab. Also, you're really missing out by not playing Pokemon. ...In my opinion.



XoPachi said:


> Wouldn't that make Arshes...blind? 6-9
> And you have the same issue I have with a lot of others on this forum.  You don't believe in an in between. Except you're an exclusive case.  Either we like EVERY "furry" game or the "entire forum" hates anthro  games. I say this because all I needed to do was say Sine Mora was crap  and you made this awkward on going conclusion of us hating anthro games  that carried over to this thread. Regardless that multiple people went  on for a full page praising and naming badass anthro games. But you  blatantly ignored it. Even now on my own page, you admitted to what I  assumed as well as went on about how we hate anthro games. STILL. You  can enjoy anything you want. Just stop making false claims about us.  That's why I called you on misanthropy...which you admitted to.
> 
> But I'll agree, Wither that was kind of extra. There was really no need for that outburst.



Meh, I was mostly speaking past tense, in that you (the forum) have  given me little reason to believe prior. Sorry to all of you for the  outburst. I just found it odd with all of the human games that go  graphics over gameplay... no, I've already said this too much, and it's  not the point of the topic.

TBH, besides Skylanders, I notice  quite a few anthro games that aren't all that popular, but I've actually  enjoyed. I'm kind of afraid to say which ones after what Whither said,  though.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 7, 2013)

We're closing this thread. We have a thread already here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/131036-Furry-Video-Games

It wasn't an honest mistake. You were being a jerk. It's not anyone's fault you fail at reading comprehension.


----------

